# Lowndes County, AL Buck



## ButlerCoOwner

E-mailed from a friend of mine. Here is what the e-mail said with pictures to follow:

_Killedin a 5 yr old 1000+ ac high fence.
Supposedly gross scores 180+. At any rate he is a heck of a whitetail. Shows
what yr round beans and age can do even in SE_


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

DAYUM!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

i would give up hunting after that one.

my guess is better than 180

S-T-U-D.


----------



## lingfisher1

OMG,that thing is a monster


----------



## saltgrass

yep that is a beast. I can see the 180+...A friend of mine killed a typical 10 in Iowa this year and it grossed 189. This deer looks to have more mass around the base.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

Amazing buck, but that had to hurt the checkbook$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## joebuck

Monster ....


----------



## Geronimo

> *TUBBLAWNS (1/7/2009)*Amazing buck, but that had to hurt the checkbook$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yeah, according to another forum, It would've cost him.


----------



## 69Viking

Beautiful buck but again I'll never be overly impressed with bucks shot inside a fence!


----------



## SuperSpook

> *saltgrass (1/7/2009)*yep that is a beast. I can see the 180+...A friend of mine killed a typical 10 in Iowa this year and it grossed 189. This deer looks to have more mass around the base.


Thats probably where they shipped it in from :letsdrink


----------



## SKATR JIM

If that fence is only 5 years old, I'm guessing that these folks bought that deer withing the last month from a deer breeding operation as a "shooter" and released it in their fence for a customer to shoot. Just a guess.


----------



## Slapout

The owner of the property shot the deer. I seriously doubt he bought it for breeding and then shot it. Our rut is just now getting kicked off.


----------



## patriot10

*Yea believe that one would end the year. Great deer*


----------



## TGillman

That deer was killed in Collirene just South of Hwy 80...It was killed by the guy in the second picture, the guy in the first pic is just one of their buddies


----------



## Catchin Hell

Dang, that deer was looking for someone to put him out of his misery... I would also say better than 180...


----------



## jawbreaker

GIANT!! Probly has watched him grow up.. Not sure if i would like that kinnda Hunting myself..


----------



## redfishin'JR

> *69Viking (1/8/2009)*Beautiful buck but again I'll never be overly impressed with bucks shot inside a fence!


I agree. It don't take a lot of skill to "shoot a deer". It takes skill to get out and "hunt". Nevertheless, that's a monster!


----------



## Collard

I hate the internet........here's the same deer but it seems a different story I dunno. The title on all the pics I got are "Dad with 10 pt" Dad w/family etc etc. So it looks like the Dad got him. I dunno. I just saw this at the end of the e-mail so I guess he did get it.<P class=EC_EC_MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial', 'sans-serif'">"*Dad*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial', 'sans-serif'">*took this one <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231818883_24 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">New Years Day. 24" inside Spread, 10" G2's & G3's, 6.5" & 2" G4's, 27" & 28" main Beams, 6"+ bases. Rough scorearound 182ishshould be around 170 or so we think."*





































Still a HUGE deer. I just hate it when the story gets all screwed up


----------



## Huntinman

Absolute Monster!! But Screw High fence hunting!!


----------



## John B.

nice deer, but looks exspensive $$$


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

gonna have to agree that high fence hunting is bs but 1000 acres is alot of property. i know that there are deer i have on camera on my small property(400ac or so) that ive never seen..


----------



## outdoorsalways

high fences should be outlawed (fishing in a barrel too!)


----------



## samman91

Nice kill. Is that the first time seeing the deer?


----------



## tiereta

No respect for hunting @ the Zoo. A thousand acres of highfence is not that much area.


----------



## Gump

1000 acres is well over a square mile. Plenty of room for deer to hide.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Not saying I agree with high fence hunting. I met a guy in Perry County Al this weekend that has big bucks in a 15 acre pen. He said he will go a week without seeing his deer. One of them is in the high 170's. There ain't no telling what happened or where the deer actually came from!:letsdrink


----------



## Gulftider

Just read this thread and The deer in question was killed by my father. No imported deer. High fenced 6 years ago. first year we've taken any trophy deer. culled for 5 years. Deer weighed 220.. gross score green 188.375 did notcalculate any deductions cause we don't really care. I was the only other person to see the deer in the wild and that was last year. gothim on film  we estimated in the upper 150's last year but then again we didn't think it was as big as it was this year based on trail cam pictures. I was hunting near my dad when he shot it ... my 11 year old son killed his 2nd doe on the same day. The person in the first two pictures is a friend of ours. we kept the deer in his cooler for the night. I'll check back to see later and answer any other questions I see fit. Happy hunting next year ..gearing up for fishing now


----------



## imkilroy

Hey Gulftider, Whatstateis the bloodline from? Congrat's to your dad on a monster buck. Some might not agree, but 1000 acres is a good chunk of land. I've never hunted a high fence, and it might not be some people's idea of hunting, butto each his own. It's still an awesome animal! Congrat's again!


----------



## Gulftider

> *imkilroy (2/14/2009)*Hey Gulftider, *Whatstateis the bloodline from*? Congrat's to your dad on a monster buck. Some might not agree, but 1000 acres is a good chunk of land. I've never hunted a high fence, and it might not be some people's idea of hunting, butto each his own. It's still an awesome animal! Congrat's again!


Thanks for the congrats. We have not imported any deer so I assume the statebloodline is AL. The property is in Lowndes/Dallas County AL and we have ownedit since 1987. Thanks again for the congrats.


----------



## sailfish23

by any chance ur place aint by the research station is it??


----------



## imkilroy

> *Gulftider (2/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *imkilroy (2/14/2009)*Hey Gulftider, *Whatstateis the bloodline from*? Congrat's to your dad on a monster buck. Some might not agree, but 1000 acres is a good chunk of land. I've never hunted a high fence, and it might not be some people's idea of hunting, butto each his own. It's still an awesome animal! Congrat's again!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the congrats. We have not imported any deer so I assume the statebloodline is AL. The property is in Lowndes/Dallas County AL and we have ownedit since 1987. Thanks again for the congrats.
Click to expand...



I missed in your first post about "no imported deer". That is impressive. Do ya'll feed protein pellet's? Did you age the buck?


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Incredible Alabama deer. You can't consistently grow deer in Alabama anywhere near that class without a fence.



People that say that killing a mature deer in a 500 to 1000 acre high fenced property is like shooting fish in a barrel have never hunted a mature deer in a 500 to 100 acre high fenced property.


----------



## Gulftider

we do a variety of supplemental feeding. winter / summer food plots, have feeders that we do a mixture of corn and soy beans in Feb/March then last year we used Maxrax for the duration of the spring/summer/fall. We have also put out some trophy rock. 

I uploaded a picture of a funky deer I killed this year and another picture of my dad's deer with him and my daughter.


----------



## imkilroy

It sure seem's to be working. I am in a lease where we feed protien pellets in trough feeder year round. We have 8500 acres with roughly 350 acres in food plot's and 65 trough feeder's that hold around 600 lb's. We're growing some good deer for NW Fl. ,but nothing like that. That one you killed is a fine one also! Congrat's!


----------



## fishfynder

Don't hate on the high fence just cause you can't afford it. I can't either, but I don't judge those who can.

'


----------



## bwartman

Gulftider: Great looking whitetails, I agree high fence hunting isin't like shooting bucks in a barrel. However! I would check my fence to make sure someone isin't throwing some Northerns over!!!!!!!


----------



## fromthedepths

Thanks for the congrats. We have not imported any deer so I assume the statebloodline is AL. The property is in Lowndes/Dallas County AL and we have ownedit since 1987. 

alabama imported deer from michigan and wisconsin back in the 50s.that why the further you go north in alabama they seem to get the action of 2 ruttingperiodsin someplaces .either way ,dandy of a deer!


----------



## marmidor

Thats a stud any way you look at it!!!


----------



## Death From Above

Something don't smell good about this one.


----------



## Gulftider

> *Death From Above (2/17/2009)*Something don't smell good about this one.


what would that be?

Take a look at these two pictures. 1 is the deer dead the field shortly after he was killed and the other is with my oldest son and the deer. I have trail cam photos of the deer live at my house and can post them when I'm back in town. you may want to check your sniffer if you were insinuating that I'm not telling the truth.


----------



## skullworks

Gulftider...don't sweat it. We have been beat down in the south so often by the main stream hunting community ie:The Pros that awesome bucks don't come from the south, people automatically assume any huge buck killed down here has to be brought in from somewhere else. Congrats on the awesome bucks and keep up the good work on growing those monsters!:letsdrink


----------



## bwartman

I agree, Don't sweat it but the fact is most deer over 160" south of Birmingham are helped in some way ( Northern genes, etc.). I'm sure a hand full or two that are giant such as this one are legit w/ natural genes. Fact is if you have the time and resources to create a southern sanctuary then do it ( Local genes, Northern genes whatever)and who gives a damn about the others. Most of these guys probably never seen a Booner! I haven't seen many and none done here!!! I admire what ever your doing to grow those deer local or not local, High fence no high fence. I believe most people just assume shooting these deer in a fence is like pickingout a Gold Fish at the Fair, any one that has hunted a HF will quicklyadmit it's the real deal only controlled.

Unless your like Noell Feather he was the guy on TV back in the early 90's shooting booners in a big hog pen that were drugged. No, he's not on TV anymore!!!! and neither is his buddy Dan Fitzgerald very often.


----------

